# Northern Lights !!



## jao33333 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just thought  a night time picture of a Northern Light Girl would be appropriate.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

very pretty girl! I cannot wait to start flowering my NL5 woo hoo ur posts get me excited everytime. looks so crystally.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

You must have a green thumb Jao, cause that is lookin tastey  
my man !  I jave a buddy that just finished one and it looked sad compared to yours


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 17, 2009)

Did you dump sugar on her for the picture?  Only joking man, she looks killer!


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 17, 2009)

this is my next grow, and seeing your pic i cant wait, nice job.


----------



## jao33333 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank You everyone !! She was a beautiful one


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

Smoke report ?


----------



## jao33333 (Oct 19, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Smoke report ?


 Smoke Report !! Even no I let Her go close to 60/40.  I was surprised how headdy she still is.  It is a fantastic Head high with  body buzz waves. The buzz fades nicely also. The aroma is fruitie with a slite spice.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds really good jao... I have never smoked NL or grown it, but she sure sounds tastey    nice job brotha !


----------



## baby grass man (Nov 1, 2009)

looks really good and tasty      i imagine the flavor is just as good as the buzz


----------

